# construccion de un proyector casero



## peruanito2088

bueno espero alguien del foro me ayude a construir un proyector casero para ver cine en casa jeje pero con tv o pc las dos a la ves .y mas o menos cuantos seria el costo,aver si alguien me ayude con web de guias o tutoriales ok espero alguien me ayude le agradeceria atte.


----------



## ciri

que quieres hacer? reproductor de DVD, y que se vea en una PC y monitor? con parlantes? sonido 3D?.

TE recomiendo que des datos específicos.

a si al ahí es difícil, hay muchas cosas.


----------



## peruanito2088

bueno lo que en realidad quiero haser es un proyector hasi como el cine ;no reproductor de DVD solamente que a traves de la pc o del televisor y juntamente con un proyector se ve en una pared blanca las imagenes grandes ps hasi como el cine y con su sonido"parlantes" respectivo si no voy a ver pelicula muda jeje


----------



## ciri

osea.

tu idea es hacer un proyector?


----------



## tiopepe123

me parece que en 
http://www.instructables.com/

Puedes encontrar un retroproyector, es una tele boca arriba un espejo y alguna cosa mas


----------



## Dano

Hay que buscarrrrr, por internet hay hojas y hojas sobre proyectores caseros.

Saludos


----------



## peruanito2088

bueno pero cual sera el mejor? hay alguien que ah diseñado un proyector para poder realizarlo  y no tener errores costo basico? una web guia.


----------



## Elvic

aquí te dejo unos enlaces como guía 

http://www.proyectordiy.com/

http://www.galeon.com/diyproyector/principal/index.htm


YouTube - DIY projector


----------



## juniorjmd

hola quiero saber como utilizar una unidad de dvd de computadora para hacer un reproductor d dvd para carro si se puede, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

juniorjmd dijo:


> hola quiero saber como utilizar una unidad de dvd de computadora para hacer un reproductor d dvd para carro si se puede, gracias


Mira por aquí, NO es lo mismo, pero la idea es muy similar.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/armar-dicsman-lectora-cd-1660/


----------



## juniorjmd

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira por aquí, NO es lo mismo, pero la idea es muy similar.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/armar-dicsman-lectora-cd-1660/



aprte de ese que otro hay qe sea un poco mas especifico, o es lo mismo que con un lector de memoria usb yo encontre esto

http://www.andyolivares.com/?page_id=6


----------



## yercohc

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira por aquí, NO es lo mismo, pero la idea es muy similar.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/armar-dicsman-lectora-cd-1660/


 

bueno como dice en esos lados nitas 2 voltajes el de 12 y de 5, el de 12 ya lo tienes de la bateria del auto para el de 5 nitaras usar un 7805 para q disminuta el  mismo voltaje a 5voltios para la segunda alimentacion...


----------



## hericlark

oigan y el negativo que osea donde se le pone y de que voltaje, osea se le pone el GRD de 12V de la vateria o el de 5 voltios, no se si me entiendan. si lo quisoera hacer con pilas pero con esas de 12V 6 amperes que venden en electronicas


----------



## pipa09

hericlark dijo:


> oigan y el negativo que osea donde se le pone y de que voltaje, osea se le pone el GRD de 12V de la vateria o el de 5 voltios, no se si me entiendan. si lo quisoera hacer con pilas pero con esas de 12V 6 amperes que venden en electronicas


 
El gnd es comun a los dos voltajes! tanto como el de 5V como el de 12V.


----------

